# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  PDSH paralajmëron largimin nga kabineti qeveritar!

## Manci

Partia Demokratike Shqiptare për herë të dytë paralajmëroi largimin nga kabineti i Gruevskit. Burime partiake bënë të ditur se mbrëmë dhe sot ka pasur bisedime intensive.

Takimet janë zhvilluar midis liderëve Nikolla Gruevski dhe kryetarit të PDSH-së, Menduh Thaçi. Pasi kryeministri i ka hedhur poshtë kërkesat e PDSH-së, pritet që kreu partiak në Tetovë ta konfirmojë vendimin e Thaçit për dalje nga koalicioni qeveritar. PDSh inicoi 6 propozime me të cilat kërkoi garanca për zgjidhjen e shpejtë të tyre. Midis tyre jan risocializimi i luftëtarëve të ish-UÇK-së, zyrtarizimi i gjuhës shqipe në Maqedoni, njohja e shpejtë e Kosovës, rritja e përfaqësimit të shqiptarëve në administratë, valimi i flamujve të Maqedonisë dhe atij kombëtar shqiptar në takimet lokale dhe mbyllja e 4 rasteve të hagës të cilat paradokohe u kthyen në Maqedoni.

============

Keto zotrite jane be si ato femijet e vegjel, kur s'ju jep para babai, shkojne dhe qajne ose kercenohen se do ikin nga shtepia.

Cka eshte ky jo stabiliteti ne qeveri? Kur se ke hallin me qeveris kete vend pse shkel vullnetin e votes shqiptare dhe behesh sahanlepires dhe futesh ne qeveri?

----------


## Alienated

> Cka eshte ky jo stabiliteti ne qeveri? Kur se ke hallin me qeveris kete vend pse shkel vullnetin e votes shqiptare dhe behesh sahanlepires dhe futesh ne qeveri?


*Uroj qe lajmi i dhene me siper te mos jete i vertete. Duhet qe qeveria te perballet me gjitha sfidat, pa qofshin ato dhe kundershtimet e medha brenda partise.

Jo-stabiliteti ne qeveri s'eshte asgje e re. Deri tek ky jostabilitet vjen kur kerkohet te ndryshohet dicka ne te mire te shqiptareve, dhe kete gje s'e pranon GUEVSKI. PDSH qe u fut ne qeveri pa marre mandatin e popullit nuk ka mundesi te ndryshoje gjerat sepse nuk ka perkrahjen e popullit. Dhe po doli nga qeveria nuk shkakton krize ne Maqedoni, prandaj VMRO nuk bezdiset aspak nga kercenimet e tilla.*

Respektoni njeri tjetrin, sepse po beheni me keq se politikanet!!!

----------


## Albanian^Boy

na cat k....... me kto temat pahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Tigrimelara

Nuk duhet te shpejtohet me komente, e sidomos nuk duhet te fillohet si ne te gjitha temat me ofendime dhe sharje, gje qe nuk na ka hije te behet.

 Ti marim gjerat shtruar dhe me qetsi, gjerat po levizin me shpejtesi, Pavarsia e Kosoves, Vetoja Greke, kerkesat nga NATO dhe BE, Marveshja e Ohrit, Marveshja e Majit, kerkesat e PDSH-se.

 Eshte koha kur dicka duhet te ndodhe, pasi nga e kaluara kemi mesuar se per te bere leshime Maqedonasit gjithmone jane bere lemsh shume gjera dhe ne fund kane leshura pe.

 A eshte koha te dali PDSH-ja nga Qeveria, kete pune do ta vlersoje vete PDSH.

Gati jane duke u bere dy vite ne Qeveri dhe i vetmi sukses qe ka PDSH eshte ritja e numrit te punesuarve Shqiptare.

 Neqofte se nuk ka force qe te realizoj kerkesat e Shqiptarve dalja nga Qeveria do te ishte faqebardhe, por gjithsesi do duhet te kerkoje falje per dy vite te shkuara huq.

----------


## RaPSouL

Pajtohem me fjalen e cekur nga Tigrimelara lart 


> A eshte koha te dali PDSH-ja nga Qeveria, kete pune do ta vlersoje vete PDSH.


Ate e vendos PDSH-ja dhe jo ti Manci qe tenton serish te besh dicka por me kot si cdoher.

----------


## RaPSouL

> Partia Demokratike Shqiptare për herë të dytë paralajmëroi largimin nga kabineti i Gruevskit. Burime partiake bënë të ditur se mbrëmë dhe sot ka pasur bisedime intensive.
> 
> Takimet janë zhvilluar midis liderëve Nikolla Gruevski dhe kryetarit të PDSH-së, Menduh Thaçi. Pasi kryeministri i ka hedhur poshtë kërkesat e PDSH-së, pritet që kreu partiak në Tetovë ta konfirmojë vendimin e Thaçit për dalje nga koalicioni qeveritar. PDSh inicoi 6 propozime me të cilat kërkoi garanca për zgjidhjen e shpejtë të tyre. Midis tyre jan risocializimi i luftëtarëve të ish-UÇK-së, zyrtarizimi i gjuhës shqipe në Maqedoni, njohja e shpejtë e Kosovës, rritja e përfaqësimit të shqiptarëve në administratë, valimi i flamujve të Maqedonisë dhe atij kombëtar shqiptar në takimet lokale dhe mbyllja e 4 rasteve të hagës të cilat paradokohe u kthyen në Maqedoni.
> 
> ============
> 
> Keto zotrite jane be si ato femijet e vegjel, kur s'ju jep para babai, shkojne dhe qajne ose kercenohen se do ikin nga shtepia.
> 
> Cka eshte ky jo stabiliteti ne qeveri? Kur se ke hallin me qeveris kete vend pse shkel vullnetin e votes shqiptare dhe behesh sahanlepires dhe futesh ne qeveri?



Kur te nxjerish lajme ose nxjeri te plot ose fare mos i posto, ne lajm thuhet se PDSH ka kushtezuar qeverin per plotesimin e kushteve te kerkuara nga shqiptaret gje qe BDI-ja se ka bere asnjeher ne jete, duke rezikuar largimin nga qeveria vetem e vetem per te plotesuar kushtet e shqiptareve, kete e ben PDSH-ja dhe askush tjeter.


Po e sjell lajmin e plot e jo coptira...

*PDSH gati të braktisë Qeverinë, Gruevskit kërkesë për plotësimin e 6 kushteve*

Partia Demokratike Shqiptare (PDSH) paralajmëroi braktisjen e Qeverisë, duke kushtëzuar kryeministrin Gruevski për plotësimin e gjashtë kërkesave 

*PDSH kushtëzon kryeministrin Nikolla Gruevski për plotësimin e gjashtë kërkesave: ligjin për UÇK-në, zyrtarizimin e gjuhës shqipe, njohjen e shpejtë të Kosovës, rritjen e përfaqësimit të shqiptarëve në administratën shtetërore, përdorimin e flamurit kombëtar shqiptar në takimet lokale dhe mbylljen e katër rasteve të Tribunalit të Hagës që muajin e kaluar janë kthyer në Maqedoni.* Lidhur me këto çështje pritet të mbahet mbledhja e radhës e kryesisë së PDSH-së, ku siç bëhet e ditur pritet të vendoset braktisja e Qeverisë.
Poashtu theksohet se kryeministri Nikolla Gruevski ka refuzuar kërkesat e PDSH-së, ndërsa kryetari i partisë shqiptare Menduh Thaçi ka paralajmëruar braktisjen e Qeverisë. Zëdhënësi i Qeverisë, Ivica Bocevski theksoi për INA se nuk do të komentojë zhvillimet e fundit mes partnerëve të koalicionit dhe paralajmërimet e PDSH-së.
Ky është kërcënimi i dytë i PDSH-së për braktisjen e Qeverisë së koalicionit me VMRO-DPMNE-në, pasi që kjo e fundit nënshkroi një marrëveshje interne të majit vitin e kaluar me BDI-në. 


*(INA)*

----------


## bOndi_oo7

PDSH ka ra ne hall, kane probleme brendapartiake dhe probleme me partnerin strategjik qeveritar. Edhe ata nuk e kane lehte.
 Pa te shohim se c'do bejne!?

----------


## princcesha

> Nuk duhet te shpejtohet me komente, e sidomos nuk duhet te fillohet si ne te gjitha temat me ofendime dhe sharje, gje qe nuk na ka hije te behet.
> 
>  Ti marim gjerat shtruar dhe me qetsi, gjerat po levizin me shpejtesi, Pavarsia e Kosoves, Vetoja Greke, kerkesat nga NATO dhe BE, Marveshja e Ohrit, Marveshja e Majit, kerkesat e PDSH-se.
> 
>  Eshte koha kur dicka duhet te ndodhe, pasi nga e kaluara kemi mesuar se per te bere leshime Maqedonasit gjithmone jane bere lemsh shume gjera dhe ne fund kane leshura pe.
> 
>  A eshte koha te dali PDSH-ja nga Qeveria, kete pune do ta vlersoje vete PDSH.
> 
> Gati jane duke u bere dy vite ne Qeveri dhe i vetmi sukses qe ka PDSH eshte ritja e numrit te punesuarve Shqiptare.
> ...


Komentin e ke shume me vend.

Pershendetje

----------


## ABytyqi

po si ka met tjeter ma ati thaqit te gjaferit o ashtu te punoj si i thot <<<<<Hashim thaqi o me s do te jesh as ne maqedoni se lere mo shqiptar i maqedonit shpihun.

duhet em ndegju ose postin me leshu !

----------


## Cimo

Pushtetin e japim *LEKEN* se japim !

----------


## Alienated

> Pushtetin e japim *LEKEN* se japim !


E pata thene diku:




> *Une s'e mohoj trimerine e burrave te Porojit. Kam shume respekt per gjithe ata, me ne krye Leken. Komandant Leken une nuk e shoh si deputet partie (se ai s'eshte politikan), e shoh si ushtarak dhe patriot, dhe e respektoj per burrerine e treguar si ne luften e Kosoves poashtu dhe ketu ne Maqedoni. Beso ose jo (s'ka ndonje rendesi a beson), une mendoj qe Leka duhet mbrojtur qofte edhe nga BDI (nese ka nevoje), ne rast se me Kthimin e Ligjeve nga Haga kercenohet ose rrezikohet ai (ose kushdo luftetar tjeter) ne ndonje fare menyre.*
> ***  (e kam hequr nje pjese nga ky shkrim - mund ta lexoni ke tema origjinale)***
> *Ti mos mendo qe policia ka frike te hyje (pas luftes) ne Poroj shkaku i PDSH-se. Ka frike shkaku i atyre civileve te vrare gjate luftes, ka friken e Lekes me shoke, njelloj si nuk futet ne Sllupcan sepse ka vrare gjithe ato civile dhe atje! Ku kane bere dem s'ua mba  te futen, dhe mos ia hudh keto merita as Menduh THACIT, as Ali AHMETIT, por t'u jeni mirenjohes atyre luftetareve dhe familjeve te viktimave ne fshatin tuaj.*
> ***

----------


## dodoni

Bravo PDSH-se, gjithe faktori politik shqiptar duhet te bashkohet rreth ketyre kerkesave (sepse jane kerkesa dhe interesa madhore per gjithe shqiptaret), dhe pa realizimin e tyre, te mos bejne asnje bashkepunim me partite dhe institucionet sllavo-maqedonase.

----------


## Alienated

> Bravo PDSH-se, gjithe faktori politik shqiptar duhet te bashkohet rreth ketyre kerkesave (sepse jane kerkesa dhe interesa madhore per gjithe shqiptaret), dhe pa realizimin e tyre, te mos bejne asnje bashkepunim me partite dhe institucionet sllavo-maqedonase.


Me 29 Maj 2007, keto kerkesa (pa kerkesen per pranimin e pavaresise se Kosoves asokohe) kane qene pjese e nje marreveshje te arritur midis kryeministrit Nikola Gruevski dhe kryetarit te BDI-se (ne opozite) Ali AHMETI. 
Kerkesat erdhen nga opozita - jo nga partia shqiptare ne pushtet!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## dodoni

> Me 29 Maj 2007, keto kerkesa (pa kerkesen per pranimin e pavaresise se Kosoves asokohe) kane qene pjese e nje marreveshje te arritur midis kryeministrit Nikola Gruevski dhe kryetarit te BDI-se (ne opozite) Ali AHMETI. 
> Kerkesat erdhen nga opozita - jo nga partia shqiptare ne pushtet!


Kjo nuk ka aspak rendesi se nga erdhen keto kerkesa, kryesorja eshte qe ne te jemi te bashkuar dhe te mos leshojme pe nga te drejtat qe na takojne. Mjaft i kemi lene te na neperkembin.

----------


## Elmo

> PDSH paralajmëron dalje nga Qeveria


*Kisha nji pyetje ? kur paska qen PDSH ne qeveri* 
Tani me ka diku 18 muaj _sjam i sigurt_ qe Ali Ahmeti nuk mori pjese ne qeveri, nga arsya se *nuk respektohet vota shqiptare ne Maqedoni* ! Dhe gjat gjith kesaj kohes Maqedonia eshte duke u ballafaquar me kriza te ndryshme politike, qe smund te ju gjejn zgjidhje !
Perseri duhet te dal ne skene bariera (legjenda... :djall i fshehur: )  e shqiptarve Ali Ahmeti me strategjit e tij.
Vetem duhet Shqiptaret te analizojn dicka !!! Menduhi po tenton te gjej metdoa qe te ja humb rejtingun Ali Ahmetit, ndersa Ali Ahmeti vepron krejt ndryshe, dhe as qe meret me kete ceshtje, por i shtyn brinat me politikan Maqedonas.

----------


## Shkupi

Shpresoj se Menduh Thaqi mbetet stoik ne vendimin e tij i cili eshte per tu pershendetur. Zyrtarizimi i gjuhes shqipe ne cdo nivel si vertikalisht ashtu edhe horizontalisht paraqet shtylle kryesore e shtetesise shqiptare ne Maqedoni.Kjo Qeveri nuk e njohu Kosoven ne castin kur duheshte ta njeh dhe u rendit perkrah Beogradit dhe tani me eshte irelevante nese do te njeh per dy dite apo per tre muaj.Uroj qe kjo te mos jete edhe nje ballon provues i Menduhit dhe pas nje takimi me Grujen ta nderron mendjen.Ky shtet varet prej faktorit shqiptar pavaresisht nese eshte BDI apo PDSH ne pushtet dhe fuqine tone duhet ta tregojme posacerisht kur behet fjale per interesat vitale te shqiptareve.

Gjithashtu uroj qe pushtetlepiresat e BDI-se te mos rrine tash afer zyreve te VMRO-se ne pritje te hyrjes ne pushtet te cilin aq shume e preferojne.

----------


## Elmo

> Gjithashtu uroj qe pushtetlepiresat e BDI-se te mos rrine tash afer zyreve te VMRO-se ne pritje te hyrjes ne pushtet te cilin aq shume e preferojne.


O shkupjan ehhe tash me bene per te qashur be vllacko !
Ta garantoj dhe ta konfirmoj 100% se BDI nuk eshte e etur per pushtet dhe ajo ska pse te ri afer zyreve te VMRO. 

*ALI AHMETI LIDER I BASHKIMIT DEMOKRATIK PER INTEGRIM - NUK NDRYSHOJ QENDRIMET SIPAS STINEVE
*
Edhe pas gjashtë vitesh vazhdoj të jem i bindur se Maqedonia sa është e maqedonasve, po aq është edhe e shqiptarëve, ka deklaruar lideri i BDI-së, Ali Ahmeti, në një intervistë dhënë gazetës prestigjioze shqiptare Shqip.
Ai ka bërë me dije pikëpamjet për Marrëveshjen e Ohrit dhe Maqedoninë si shtet multietnik nuk i ka ndryshuar.
Në jetën politike shqiptare në përgjithsi dhe këtu ten e në Maqedoni në veçanti ka pasur politikanë që kanë ndryshuar qëndrimet mvarësisht prej veprimit të tyre. 
Asnjeherë nuk kam qenë nga ata njerëz, që sipas motit e ndërojne gëzofin, sepse unë dhe bashkëveprimtarët e mi bëjmë politike konsistente, jokoniukturale ose sipas momentit, ka deklaruar Ahmeti. 

Thaçi mbështet tezat antishqiptare të Gruevskit 

Sipas tij, incidentet e ndodhura në Parlament kanë qenë si rezultat i politikës se Gruevskit në drejtim të mohimit të Marrëveshjes së Ohrit dhe avancimit të të drejtave të shqiptarëve. Ahmeti ka thënë se pas zgjedhjeve të 2006 ne maqedoni ndodhi paradoks me çrast Gruevski si mandatar nuk ka përfillur ose më saktë ka nëpërkëmbur dinjitetin e shumicës së votuesve shqiptar.
Për ta vazhduar edhe më tej dhe për ta çuar deri në fund këtë orientim e përcaktim kundër Marrëveshjes së Ohrit dhe kundër avancimit të të drejtave të shqiptarëve në Maqedoni, ai në Bruksel dhe gjithandej proklamonte se në Republikën e Maqedonisë nuk ka kurrfarë krize politike, nuk ka kurrfarë ngecjeje në implementimin e standardeve për anëtarësim në NATO dhe BE, por se shqiptarët e pademokratizuar kanë probleme mes vete dhe se nuk ka kurrfarë kontesti mes VMRO-DPMNE-së së tij (si fituese te pala maqedonase) dhe BDI-së (po ashtu fitimtare te shumica shqiptare), por se shqiptarët e BDI-së dhe ata të PDSH-së kanë mosmarrëveshje deri në konflikt brenda llojit. Fatkeqësisht, këtë tezë të paqëndrueshme, të rrezikshme dhe antishqiptare e përsëriti dhe mbështeti edhe Menduh Thaçi ka thënë kreu i BDI-së.
Sipas tij, klima e mospërfilljes, rrezikimit të të drejtave të fituara dhe tendenca për zhbërje të Marrëveshjes së Ohrit kulmoi më 25 shtator 2007.
Të ballafaquar me argumentet e BDI-së kundër ndërhyrjes në Kodin Zgjedhor shumica maqeodnase edhe njëhere instrumentalizoi elementet e papërgjegjshëm shqiptarë, që të shkaktojë situate konfliktuoze.
Kështu ndodhi sulmi fizik i kryetarit të PDSH-së, z. Menduh Thaçi, kundër deputetes sonë, njëherazi edhe nënkryetare e BDI-së, znj. Teuta Arifi. Po ashtu, para syve të të gjithëve, Menduh Thaçi dhe zv/ministri i Punëve të Brendshme, Refet Elmazi, sulmuan deputetin Aziz Pollozhani e shumë incidente deri në përgjakje të qytetarëve... Dua të theksoj se nuk është në traditën shqiptare që burri të sulmojë femrën e le më për kulturën politike, mirësjelljen dhe vlerat demokratike. Vlerësoj se opinioni publik edhe në Shqipëri është i informuar me të gjitha këto zhvillime jo të hijshme, që prishin imazhin e shqiptarit dhe rrezikojnë perspektivën euroatlantike të vendit. Ka deklaruar Ahmeti 

Shqiptarët në qeveri janë servilë të Gruevskit 

Kur pranon të jesh pjesë e një ekipi, jo për meritat apo për legjitimitetin që ke, por për vullnetin e mirë ose kalkulimit dhe atij që të merr, atëherë nuk ke çfarë bën; ose shndërrohesh në servil të gjithçkaje, qoftë edhe kundër interesave të tua, ose e prish atë skemë. PDSH nuk hyri në qeverinë e Gruevskit, se pati mandatin e shqiptarëve, por se z. Gruevski, nëpërmjet tyre, deshi tu përcjellë mesazhin se "ju kot votoni, kot bartni legjitimitetin te partia juaj e parapëlqyer, unë kam partnerët e mi, pavarësisht se i votoni ju apo jo". 
Në këtë pozitë, PDSH as që denjoi të kundërshtojë, përkundrazi u vu në mbrojtje të diçkaje që nuk mbrohet dot. Për këtë, ata do të mbajnë përgjegjësi dhe qytetari do të dijë të vlerësojë drejt, ka thënë lideri I BDI-së. 
I pyetur të vlerësojë marrëdhëniet aktuale më PDSH-në, Ahmeti ka thënë se gjithmonë ka qenë për një bashkëpunim të mirëfilltë por se do t`u kundërvihet të gjithë atyre që cenojnë orientimin strategjik të shqiptarëve.
Që nga viti 2001, gjatë luftës, por edhe pas saj, kam bërë gjithçka është në dorën time të bashkoj subjektin politik shqiptar. Janë fakte historike tashmë Marrëveshja e Prizrenit e majit të vitit 2001, apo Këshilli Koordinues i vitit 2002. Për projekte që janë në interes të popullit shqiptar dhe aktivitete që vendin tonë do e çojnë në anëtarësim të plotë në NATO e në BE, jam i gatshëm të bashkëpunoj me të gjithë, por, po ashtu me vendosmëri do tu kundërvihem të gjithë atyre që, me çfarëdo veprimi, e cenojnë këtë përcaktim dhe orientim tonin strategjik ka deklaruar Ahmeti.

----------


## Alienated

> Kjo nuk ka aspak rendesi se nga erdhen keto kerkesa, kryesorja eshte qe ne te jemi te bashkuar dhe te mos leshojme pe nga te drejtat qe na takojne. Mjaft i kemi lene te na neperkembin.


Ne kete moment mbase dhe nuk ka rendesi, por kur Maqedonia nuk do marre ftesen per NATO e per BE atehere do shohim se sa rendesi ka zanafilla e kerkesave. 

Jane parashtuar me *29 Maj, 2007*. Duhej atehere te ishim me te bashkuar qe tani te merreshim me ceshtje me te avansuara, por nuk mundnim shkaku i inateve politike. Kishte inat pushteti te pranoje qe opozita po i sjell ligje!

----------


## boll mo

Do t'i them dy tri fjale, jo per te kritikuar forumistet e nderuar dhe as per ty fyer.
Mund te kete dicka te vertete ne ekte rast kur Menduh Vojvoda thote se pa i plotesuar kerkesat un dal nga qeveria e IRJM (them IRJM se te vetmit ne shqiptaret ua pranuam emrin dhe ne jemi te vetmit etnitet qe aq shume na urren kjo molekule e prisht bilogjike), them se mund te kete dicka te vertete sepse ka disa rrethana qe kane dnodhur dhe ndoshta duhet Grujo  ti plotesoje PDSH, me radhe, Titos ju larguan deputetet, samiti i NATOS, integrimet e BE, emri I IRJM-se, njohja e Republikes se Kosoves, inflacioni etj. Mendoj se ne asnje plan spo shkon si qeveri mos te flas per PDSH. Nga ky fakt ma mer mendja se eshte momenti fundit qe PDSH te parashtroje kerkesa qefundja jane edhe legjitime, sepse PDSH ska thene se do e vjedh pushtetin po ka thene se do i avancoj shqiptaert ne secilin aspekt.
Vetem edhe dy fjale per forumistat e BDI, mir eshte qe kritikoni, por mos i harroni: token shteterore (buzhaku agron), e te tjerat mos ti permendi.
Perfunmisht mendoj se akti nese ndodh gjitmone po them, i bojkotimit te punes e qeverise dhe dalja nga qeveria eshte i mire, ne ekte rast ja kam tuten BDI se mos po hyn nga dera e pasme e shtabit te VMRO (kush ehste nga Shkupi e din ket dere), Maqedonia meriton zgjedhje te prakohshme. Ne replika nuk pergjigjem si gjithmone.

----------


## Shkupi

Partite tona duhet te mesohen te akomodohen edhe ne "pushtet" por edhe ne "opozite" megjithese une mendoj se kur eshte fjala tek partite shqiptare nuk ka pushtet/opozite te mirefilte per shkak te rrethanave politike ne te cilat gjendet elektorati i tyre.

Madheshtia e BDI ne kete "krize" qeveritare do te ishte qe ta perkrah qendrimin e PDSH-se per realizimin e te drejtave posacerisht ate te zyrtarizimit te gjuhes qe eshte alfa dhe omega e shtetesise shqiptare ne kete vend.Natyrisht shume shpejte do te shihet serioziteti i ketij vendimi te M.Thaqit dhe eshte shume e natyrshme se te gjithe jemi skeptik kur eshte fjala per te dhe vendime te prera.

Ruajtja e shendetit politik te partive tona ka nevoje per parime burrerore politike dhe ky vendim ne fakt e burreron PDSH-ne e cila koheve te fundit "u ligesua" shume nga parimet. Politika eshte realizimi i interesave te ndryshme e ne rastin e kesaj Qeverie shqiptaret nuk perfituan asgje perkundrazi Grujevski ne kurriz te shqiptareve dhe PDSH-se e ngriti rejtingun ne qiell madje ne rastin e Brodecit u hakmorr drejteperdrejte per 2001 duke e shkelur dinjitetin tone. Megjithate te presim se cka do te ndodh dhe thelle ne vehte shpresoj se PDSH-ja kesaj rradhe e ka me seriozitet.

----------

